# is black gravel better



## bigtown (Nov 26, 2003)

I was wondering if black gravel makes Rhoms feel more comfortable because it makes the aquarium appear darker?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yeah, ive heard about it being better and more calming for them.


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

i heard dark gravel brings out there color


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Would that do the same for RBP's? would black sand would do the same?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

diceman69 said:


> Would that do the same for RBP's? would black sand would do the same?


 yes, im pretty sure it will, but not 100% sure


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

nick7marchand said:


> i heard dark gravel brings out there color


I had my pygos in my 55 with black gravel then moved them to a 240 with sand. The one thing i notice is that the reds and oranges were more intense in the 240 but the body color lightened up from a darker brown to a tan almost matching the sand. I dont think I matters a whole lot just what do you want you p's to look like.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I have black gravel in my 80 gallon redbelly tank (where I used to have white gravel), and it does look very cool. It didn't make my fish more red, probably because they started to darken up even before I switched to black gravel due to maturing, but they do look awesome nonetheless: very menacing...

But black gravel also has a set-back, a major one if you'd ask me - every piece of crap, food leftovers, debris and whatnot is annoyingly/embarrasingly visible on black gravel. This means daily gravel vacs are almost a necessity if you want to keep your tank presentable.
For me, it's enough hassle not to buy black gravel again (although I don't have plans to replace it either).


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I like the looks of black gravel, does provide a nice background for the fish' color to stand out against. 
The lighter the gravel, the more reflection is given off by it, thus washing out the color of the fish. This will vary depending on the amount of light in your tank and in the room your tank is in.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Rhoms get darker if you use black/dark gravel...it´s a matter of taste :nod: !


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

_*Moved to Tank and Equipment Questions*_


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

i dunno if it's gravel or what, but i used to ahve purple gravel in the tank, and i just switched to black, and i ahve never seen my p's swim around so much!!!!


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

diceman69 said:


> Would that do the same for RBP's? would black sand would do the same?










Im changin my natural sand to black as natural bleches the fishes colour and the black makes them darken up 2blend in wiv surroundins!!!


----------

